# [FHMX] Pdf-Export



## vinc5nt (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
wenn ich in FreehandMX erstellte Vektor Din4 Seiten als PDF Datein exportieren will, macht dies Freehand problemlos (nur in Acrobat Reader 4.0 Format). Doch wenn ich dann bestimmte Datein öffnen möchte kriege ich eine Fehlermeldung. Kann es daran liegen, dass ich in diesen "bestimmten" Datein NICHT Standart Schrifttypen verwendet habe? Transformiert Freehand nicht alles in Vektoren und müsste es dann nicht egal sein, ob man die Typo hat oder nicht? 
brauche Hilfe, oder eine Alternative  


Vielen Dank


Gruß


----------



## Fey (9. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

was für eine Fehlermeldung kommt denn? Hast du die Schriften eingebettet?

Also ich habe mir dem PDF-Export aus Freehand auch immer das Problem, dass Acrobat mir hinterher erzählt, er könne die Schriften nicht extrahieren. Das passiert mir aber komischerweise auch zum Teil mit Standardschriftarten wie Arial. Eine Lösung habe ich dafür leider noch nicht gefunden.

Grüße,
Melanie


----------



## vinc5nt (9. Januar 2004)

jo hab genau das gleiche Problem ... sowohl bei eingebetteter Typo als auch uneingebetteter gibt er mir verschiedene Fehlercodes UND eben den Schriftzug das die Schriftart nicht extrahierbar sei.  

Gibt es denn ne möglichkeit über umwege aus einer Freehand Datei eine PDF Datei zu machen ohne die Freehand Datei zuerst zu verpixeln, d.h. in Jpeg oder Bmp umwandeln zu müssen? Was gibt's denn noch an Vektor kompatiblen Formaten, oder gibt es ein freeware programm das Freehand Datein in PDFs wandelt?



gruß vinc5nt


----------



## Fey (9. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

Freeware? *schulterzuck* Weiß ich jetzt nicht.

Was wir hier im Büro in dieser Situation machen ist etwas umständlich und man braucht den Acrobat Distiller. In eine Datei drucken (Postscript) und dann mit dem Distiller umwandeln. Ist halt 'n bisserl mehr arbeit. Und geht halt auch nur, wenn man im Besitz der Acrobat Vollversion ist. Leider.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## marwin (10. Januar 2004)

*Freehand und PDF*

Die Ursache liegt in FreeHand und im PDF. 

Freehand baut sozusagen ein PDF a la Adobe, bildet aber nicht das PDF-Format perfekt ab. Deshalb den Weg über eine Postscript-Druckdatei nehmen. Diese dann mit dem Acrobat Distiller konvertieren. 

Hier kommt der zweite Punkt: Das PDF ansich. Standardschriften werden (je nach Distiller-Version und Voreinstellung) nicht mit eingebunden, Fonts, die intern einen Sperrvermerk für eine Einbettung haben, logischerweise auch nicht.

Wer beruflich mit Acrobat arbeiten will, sollte sich ihn schon kaufen. Alternativ gibt es verschiedene PDF-Erzeuger anderer Anbieter.

Als Einstieg gibt es das Progrämmchen freepdf für Windows ( .. bei Google schnell zu finden). Es legt einen Postscript-Drucker an und wandelt dann mit Ghostscript das Postscript in PDF.

marwin


----------



## HURRIette (11. Februar 2004)

Also, gute Freeware, welche den Distiller oder Adobe PDF ersetzt habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
Wenn man die Postscript Datei erstellen will, sollte man allerdings vorher nicht vergessen, unter den Druckoptionen "Schriften in PDF einbetten" auszuschalten.


----------

